# Pre-Printed Sublimation Mug Transfers



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

Can anyone recomend a site that sells pre-printed Sublimation transfers for mugs? I'm looking for stuff similar to Pro World and they don't have ones for mugs.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't know of any, but then I just design and print my own sublimation mugs.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Sublimation Transfers


----------



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

Pro World has a deal on a mug press that I ordered. I was in hopes of using stock transfers as I do my shirts but can't seem to find any for mugs.

I'm not really interested in purchasing a sublimation printing set up to make my own at this point.

Looks like I may need to return the press.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

HawgWildShirts said:


> Pro World has a deal on a mug press that I ordered. I was in hopes of using stock transfers as I do my shirts but can't seem to find any for mugs.
> 
> I'm not really interested in purchasing a sublimation printing set up to make my own at this point.
> 
> Looks like I may need to return the press.


Look above ryoster gave a link to sublimation prints


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

_What sort of transfer designs are you looking for?_


----------



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

I checked that link and that could work for things such as my logo and such.

My main business is fishing lures and I've recently added bass fishing scene shirts to my offerings. I use Pro World for a lot of what I buy and was hoping to make mugs with some similar designs.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

That link above should work they do custom from your artwork


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

HawgWildShirts said:


> Can anyone recomend a site that sells pre-printed Sublimation transfers for mugs? I'm looking for stuff similar to Pro World and they don't have ones for mugs.


Do you mean pre-printed as in _custom_ transfers made from your designs?

Or transfers made from others art, like Pro World sells .. i.e. plastisol (screen printed) transfers. These are usually called "stock transfers".


----------



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

mgparrish said:


> Do you mean pre-printed as in _custom_ transfers made from your designs?
> 
> Or transfers made from others art, like Pro World sells .. i.e. plastisol (screen printed) transfers. These are usually called "stock transfers".


I'm looking for stock transfers for mugs. Pro World doesn't have them.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

HawgWildShirts said:


> I'm looking for stock transfers for mugs. Pro World doesn't have them.


I haven't seen those offered for at least 15 years or so. CASI/QLT and RPL supplies used to carry them, but since inkjet sublimation is cheap for mugs now I don't see these anymore.


----------



## HawgWildShirts (Jul 23, 2010)

I replied to your pm. My inbox was full so I didn't get your reply.

I'll send same to your email.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> _ may be able to help you._
> _[email protected][URL="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member.php?u=12497"]sk[/URL]mfg.com_


Do you offer stock art on printed transfers? That is what the OP is referring to.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

No Mke it was something different.
I do print transfers for a lot of folks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> No Mke it was something different.
> I do print transfers for a lot of folks.


If you can PM me with your print capabilities a lot of people ask me to make them transfers, but nothing I want to do myself. thx


----------

